# DOS 6.22 Disks to CD



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone have an idea on how to get the DOS installation floppies to run from CD? I've tried putting the files in separate folders (i.e. DISK1, DISK2, DISK3), but I'm still prompted to insert a floppy disk.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

the only way i see it working would be to have some version of windows from 95 on, on one partition and a second partition where you could install 6.22 from the disks and i'm not sure if it would work.

seems it would be easier to copy from the cd to floppies when needed.

i have 6.22/3 disks and win3.1/6 disks on cd which is a better medium for storing, in case, i don't ever see it happening, someone needs them and is willing to trade a lexus for the disks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

bearone2 said:


> seems it would be easier to copy from the cd to floppies when needed.


Doesn't work on computers that don't have floppy drives.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Buy a cheap usb floppy - helpful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i haven't seen all the new stuff but a lot of programs i deal with require flopptes and wouldn't get anything without a floppy, guess i'd have to build another one.

i think you also mentioned somtime back that not all laptops have ps2 ports.

in this day an age unless someone wanted to run some old dos games/apps, that wouldn't run in a windows environment, would there ever be a need for 6.22.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

I appreciate your effort, but I'm looking for a technical solution: How to install DOS 6.22 from CD rather than floppy.


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

If you've tried putting the disk contents in separate folders and this doesn't work, have you also tried putting them all together in one folder to see if this makes a difference?

M-dash


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

THe only thing I can think of is a Virtual Floppy Driver. Similar to mounting an ISO image to look like a CD. I don't think they ever made these for DOS though. I know they have Virtual Floppy drivers that work in NT/2000/XP


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Good idea, m-dash, but it didn't work.

LS, I'll search around for something like that. Thanks.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Lightning,

I'd run across a really old post online stating that he was able to accomplish what you are trying to do - without details of course. The post was several years old but just for kicks, I sent an email to see if he recalled how he did it and would you believe that he answered? Turns out he didn't actually figure out how to be able to install from cd but rather he pretty much did a clean install of dos on a hard drive and then copied everything to cd. Below is the entire email he sent. Not sure if this helps at all but I tried!



> I recently answered your Email regarding "Installing MS DOS from CD". In my message, I asked you if you were still interested in the case I found the Disk.
> 
> I did look and found my copy of MS DOS (on CD) however not for installation but as a full functioning Boot CD.
> 
> ...


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Hmmm, I just noticed Lightning's acount has been disabled. Well, never mind then...


----------

